# Sluggles - my rescue, save, sympathy purchase...



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

....whatever you want to call it.

I actually was going to leave this guy cause he was on his side, gasping for air and unable to swim. But the Boyfriend pointed him out and so home with me he went (he never takes an intrest in fish so when he points one out, it goes home with me).

First of all, there were bits and peices of his blue fins floating all over his cup, along with alot of uneatten food. So I wasn't surprised when the ammonia reading was literally off the chart >.<





































he spent his first few days in his cup, rooming with King Bumi who was not happy with the uninvited tank guest. he didnt really move much, just sat there with rapid gill movement.

After a few days in the cup with Amquel plus, and IAL..he started eatting again.










The I moved him into a...veggie krisper. Yup. He can;t really swim up and the krisper is fairly wide so he has some room to scoot around. There is about 2 gallon of water with IAL, and 3 teaspoons of epsom. he can swim a bit better but he may have a spine injury?


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwww poor guy! I love stories like these. Hope he gets better!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh my gosh thats horrible! the poor guy  i'm so glad you took him home and gave him a chance, i'm pulling for him! please keep us updated!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He seems a little better every day :-D I hope he is strong enough for our move tomorrow - across the country. Literally. Im gonna prep some water so I can kinda change it out along the way but still, it's at least a weeks journey or more depending on road conditions.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> He seems a little better every day :-D I hope he is strong enough for our move tomorrow - across the country. Literally. Im gonna prep some water so I can kinda change it out along the way but still, it's at least a weeks journey or more depending on road conditions.


 with... looking at your siggy... 24 bettas a dog and a chinchilla??? i pray for you, lol - i couldn't imagine moving my 3 betta across country let alone that school haha


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> 24 bettas a dog and a chinchilla???


Not to mention I am starting in Alaska and going to New York. In Winter :-?
with two customs crossings . The dog and chinchilla have vet health certificates, but I am hoping they don't find the fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I'm hoping and praying for a smooth transport! Canadians are pretty good with boarder crossing stuff, it's going into USA that's a pickle. But thankfully you're American so that will work in your favor lol Love the new boy, hope for full recovery!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I am more worried about the US crossing too. Last time they were total (@#$%$ :evil:. I am hoping that since we are crossing over in North Dakota they wont be as anal as the ones over by Montreal. There was nothing on the US customs site that said I couldnt bring bettas.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor little guy  hope he has the strength. you have 24 betta's 0-o i want that much XD if he dosen't atleast he knew the moments that has been happy to him {


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Yup - but 9 are females share a tank and 6 of the males are in 2 divided 10 gallons. Makes it easier on the water changes

I have been feeding him a afew times a day since he is literally paper thin


----------



## 12thletter (Jan 5, 2012)

I am actually moving to Alaska from North Dakota this summer. I am worried about my bettas too, I have 6 females and 5 males....plus two rabbits! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Cool. We are crossing back into the USA in North Dakota.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed Petco has a whole stock of "baby betta" which are basically betta fry that have bent spines like this! They are almost U shaped and there are less and less of them each time I go in (I doubt they're selling them). Does he seem to get around ok?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Yeah. He is doing alot better and his swimming has improved. He has no problems going back and forth but still has some difficulty swimming up. If he is permently like this, I'm going to pick up one of the longer but shallow petco pet keepers that are in the reptile section with the green lids. He seems happy, regardless. 

I seen the baby's too but alot of them looked sickly  I dont know if its water quality or if they are actually sick. Im thinking water quality has alot to do with it. Once I got sluggles into some clean, warm water with aqumel plus - he started to improve.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He is doing great


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh gosh! Poor boy  Hope he continues to do better! And good luck with your move!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if he has internal injury or SBD, try Epsom salt in the mean time (if you haven't already) in case it's SBD as you don't want it to become chronic. Looks like he is going to be one handsome boy! Good luck with the move and keep warm.

Cheers!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had to up the epsom to 3 teaspoons before I saw any improvement but I think something somewhere may be damaged. He still has some swimming issues...


----------

